# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  ekzistimi i nje mikrostrukture atomike ne vet elementet e berthames

## Milkway

dua te diskutojm me shum rreth struktures se atomit dhe me te rejat e fundit per atomin 

un jo qe kam pasur ndonje eksperiment timin sepse nuk jan kushtet ne kosove per kesi eksperimente por nga literatura qe kam lexu dhe ajo jo shum voluminoze dua te shtroj nje problem qe eshte ne shkenc rreth atomit dhe struktures se tij 

fjala eshte per grimcat qe krijohen ne protone dhe neutrone pi-mezonet . 
qe krijohen gjat bashkveprimit te protoneve dhe neutroneve 
gjithashtu krijimi i anti protonit dhe antielektronit ose pozitronit 
per veten time mendoj  se egziston edhe nje nano struktur qe kan kan protonet neutronet dhe elektronet 
me teknologjin qe kemi nuk besoj se do te mund te vertetohet kjo qe po them po ndoshta me vone kjo do te vertetohet dhe jo vetem kjo po ndoshta do te gjinden edhe me shum grimca me te vogla qe hyjn ne perberje te pozitroneve e te tjerave 

ju ftoj per nje diskutim me ane te fakteve e jo vetem sa per sy e faqe 
kalofshi mir

----------


## Goldanitus

Ej kisha dashur tju bej nje peytje juve forumista te nderuar. A e din ndonjeri qfare permasa ka atomi, qfare madhesie ka atomi? Apo merrni nje shembull se sa atome jane ne nje gote uje etj

----------


## Milkway

o goldanitus e di qfar permasa ka atomi po dihen shum gjera rreth tij po edhe shum gjera te paqarta

----------


## Goldanitus

Termin atom per here te pare e ka perdorur *Demokriti (460-370 pes)*i cili me kete fjale emertonte ate element te materies që nuk ndahet me. Fjala atom rrjedh nga fjala greke *atomo (ατομο) = fjale e perbere nga parafjala a=pa + tomo, temno=prese*, ndaj, ajo qe nuk pritet me. Dmth. atomin Demokriti e ka shpjeguar se nje pjese te pandashme.
 Per te kuptuar me lehte kete term le t'a marrim kete shembull: Marrim nje shkrumes(ate qe e pedorin nxenesat per te shkruar ne tabele) dhe e ndajme ne dy pjese. Pastaj njeren prej ato dy pjeseve te ndara e marrim dhe e ndajme prap. Keshtu vazhdojme derisa te arrijme ne ate grimce e cila me nuk mund te ndahet. Pra ajo grimca e fundit e cila me nuk mund te ndahet ne kurrfare menyre eshte atomi.

Atomi nuk mund te shihet as me mikroskopin me te larte elektronik. Per kete ka shume gjera te paqarta rreth atomit. Dihet se atomi eshte grimce e pandashme e perbere nga berthama dhe mbeshtjellesit. Ne berthamen e atomit jane te vendosura protone(+) dhe neutronet-pa ngarkese apo me ngarkese neutrale, ndersa ne mbeshtjellesa gjenden elektronet(-). Masa e atomit eshte e vendosur apo eshte e koncentruar ne berthame. Kjo sepse protone dhe neutronet kane ngarkese 1836 here me te madhe se elektronet(nje proton eshte 1836 me i rende se nje elektron). Ekzistojne 120 atome te ndryshme(ky numer nuk eshte i sakt sepse vazhdimisht ndryshon-zbulohen apo perfitohen elemente te reja). Ne te vertet jane 92 atome, ndersa te tjerat jane te perfituara me ane te metodave te ndryshme laboratorike. 
   Atomet jane te vendosura ne sistemin periodik te elementeve kimike per konstuktimin e te cilet rol te rendesishem ka dhene kimisti rus Dimitar Mendeljev.
   Numri i protoneve ne berthame percakton edhe numrin rendor apo atomik. Numri rendor-atomik paraqet vendin e atomeve ne sistem periodik te elementeve kimike. P.sh Hidrogjeni i cili ka nje proton ne berthame figuron i pari ne sistemin periodik te elementeve.
*Masa e nje elektroni(e-) eshte   9,10 x 10^-31 kg' ngarkesa: –1.60 x 10–19 C^[2]
 Masa e nje protoni(p+) eshte     1,67 x 10^-27 kg; ngarkesa: 1.60 x 10^−19 C
 Masa e nje neutroni(n) eshte    1.674 x 10−27kg' ngarkesa:    0 C*

  Kisha planifikuar qe te postoj ne teme te re me emrin "Atomi, kjo grimce e pandashme" mirpo po e shoh se nuk eshte nevoja te hapet nje teme e re.

----------


## Milkway

o goldanius keto qe ke shkruajtur jan per nje te klases se 7 fillore 
mir ke bere qe ke sjell po sme duken se jan te nevojshme 
un kete teme e kam hapur per spjegimin e pi mezoneve , pozitroneve anti protoneve e jo per me pa prej qka eshte ndertu atomi se e dim gati te gjith

----------


## Goldanitus

Keto gjera siq po thuani ju nuk i dine te gjithe ketu ne forum. Keto qe thash une nuk ia vlen te diskutohen ketu ne forum sepse forumi shkenca dhe jeta ka te beje me me te reja nga shkenca dhe jeta, dhe per kete ke te drejte. Mirpo une i permenda keto qe se paku te sherbejne si hyrje per ate qe ne do te postojme.

----------


## Milkway

ok me vjen keqe sepse mendova se je duke mi tregu keto gjera mue . e pasna keqkuptu

----------


## Goldanitus

Ja nje gje interesante per atomet. Mendohet se ka 2,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 atome te oksigjenit ne nje pike uji dhe dyfish me shume se kaq ka atome te hidrogjenit.

----------


## Milkway

qka mendon rreth temes goldanius rreth egzistimit te mikrostuktures ne protone neutrone dhe elektrone

----------


## Goldanitus

> qka mendon rreth temes goldanius rreth egzistimit te mikrostuktures ne protone neutrone dhe elektrone


Brenda kesaj jave besoj se do te bej postimin tim ne lidhje me kete. Duhet te beje disa permbledhje dhe me pas do te bej edhe postimin tim.

----------


## Milkway



----------


## Goldanitus

Ja qka mund te them ne lidhje me mikrostrukturen ne atome. Ndoshta eshte nje shkrim i shkurtet mirpo vazhdimisht do t'a freskoj kete teme me postime te reja.

Pozitroni eshte grimce e kundert apo material e kundert e elektronit. Pozitron ka nje ngaarkese elektrike 1+ ,spine ½ dhe te njejten mas sikur te elektronit. Kur nje positron me energji te ulet perplaset me nje elektron me energji te ulet, paraqitet _annihilation_(paraqet shkaterrimin total te nje objekti. Eshte e kunderta e exnihilation e cila do te thote te krijosh diqka nga asgjeja)

 Eshte i quditshem fakti qe pozistronet jane zbuluar ne vitin 1928 nga Paul Dirac. Ndersa ka kaluar me shume se nje gjysem shekulli dhe per to ne dijme shume shume pak. Madje neper libra te Kimis apo te Fizikes nuk flitet fare per keto grimca shume te vogla. Ne nuk dijme fare per kete mikrostrukture brenda grimces se atomit. Ne jemi te informuar vetem per protonet, neutronet dhe elektronet. Kjo eshte me te vertet per te ardhur qudi se si nuk diskutohet fare neper libra shkollore per keto grimca.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Goldi se e shikoj qe po ben monolog prape dhe po nxitohesh duke folur ne menyre te ceket per gjera qe nuk i di sic duhet apo i di gabim.
Si fillim nuk kuptoj pse i hyn bisedash te tilla kur mendja jote eshte e "mbyllur". Dhe me e "mbyllur" nuk nenkuptoj ofendim por idete e tua mbi kuantiken ne pergjithesi. NQS nuk e mbaj mend gabim ti thoshe "qe atomi eshte i supozuar" si fillim. Keshtu qe kete teme nuk mund ta shoh me sy tjeter pervec atij te provokacionit. Sidoqofte...

Te korrigjoj ne fillim per pozitronin : Nuk eshte ZBULUAR ne 1928 nga Paul Dirac por TEORIZUAR. I pari qe vertetoi ekzistencen e gjurmeve te pozitronit ishte 	Carl D. Anderson me 1932. Rrjedhimisht zbuluesi eshte ky i fundit. Ndryshimi eshte si ai i Mendelejevit dhe personaliteteve te ndryshem qe zbuluan elementet. Qarte?

Tani duke qene se pozitroni eshte praktikisht antilenda e elektronit, perplasja midis tyre cliron energji.
"...exnihilation e cila do te thote te krijosh diqka nga asgjeja" Sa per kete : asgje nuk mund te krijohet nga asgjeja.... Ka shume spekullime per eksperimente me pershpetjues grimcash etj per te krijuar materien nga energjia (por jo nga hici), por edhe nqs jane te verteta keto mbeten teknologji te perparuara dhe rrjedhimisht sekrete per publikun. Shkurt nuk behen publike.
Pra nuk mund te krijosh dicka nga asgjeja.... edhe sipas besimit tend fetar madje, universi nuk u krijua nga asgjeja por nga Allahu, keshtu mund ta mendosh Zotin si   energjine fillestare te gjithshkaje nqs deshiron (te tjere e quajne Big Bang...ku di une).
Sa per mos-dijen qe reklamon per grimcat subatomike... une nuk e di cfare shkolle ke mbaruar ti. Por per ne shkolle fillore dhe gjimnaz mendoj se dijet qe jepen jane mese te mjaftueshme per te plotesuar nevojat qe ka lenda e kimise konvencionale organike dhe jo organike qe studiohet ne keto nivele.
Ne nivele akademike atomi nuk studiohet me sipas modelit te Bohr por sipas teorise kuantike. Keshtu preken pozitronet, neutrinet etj etj. Natyrisht qe implikon edhe shkallen perkatese te njohurive matematikore, keshtu qe nuk ke si ja meson nje nxenesi te fillores apo gjimnazit si "njohuri e pergjithshme".
Qarte? Nqs dikush eshte i interesuar personalisht te mesoje me shume mbi keto gjera, atehere i drejtohet biblotekes dhe fillon lexon libra qe nuk i ka shkruajtur Adnan Oktar (Harun Yahya). Ky i fundit nqs nuk gaboj ka bere edhe ca kohe burg pasi e kruajti me Masonet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Goldanitus

Po edhe keshtu ende them. Keto te gjitha jane te supozuara. Shiqo se si i ka zbuluar Raterfordi elektronet, protonet.... ai nuk i ka pare ato mirpo ne baze te eksperimenteve e ka mundur te konstatoje. Une prap po them se atomet jane te supozuara. Ne nuk mund te diskutojme ne kete menyre. Po te hyni ne google jam i sigurt se do te del se eshte zbuluar edhe ilaqi i AIDS-it, dhe shume gjera te tjera. 
 Une materialet i kam marre nga wikipedia dhe nuk e di se sa jane te bazuara keto, a jane te verteta a jo. Une nuk pohova gjekundi se materia mund te krijohet nga asgjeja. As nuk thash se energjia shendrrohet ne materie. Pastaj une e permenda e exnihilation vetem pe te kuptuar sado pak demethenien e fjales annihilation. Lexoni mire se qka kam postuar dhe mos nxirrni konkludimi te pasakta. Me lejo te them se mendja jote eshte e kufizuar ne nje perqindje me te ulet se normalja, kur nuk e lexon shkrimin me vemendje. Lexo dhe me pas komento o atomist apo qka te them tjeter ty. Shiqo njehere se qka je duke folur. Nese une e permendi "fjalen materia krijohet nga asgjeja" ti nderhyn menjehere per tu treguar kinse i ditur dhe per te treguar se materia nuk krijohet nga energjia. Po qka thua ti per E=m*c^2. Hyn ne google dhe shiqo. Me ju nuk mund te debaton njeriu. Bazohu edhe ne imagjinaten tende jo vetem ne ate se qka thote interneti. Po te mundim te benim nje debat do te shihnim kush ka te drejt. Mirpo une e them nje gje ju hyni ne wikipedia dhe thoni ja fotot e atomit. Po une kam pyetur shume kimist dhe ata me kane thene se atomi nuk ka gjasa per t'u pare. Sa here duhet te zmadhoje gjerat mikroskopi elektronik per te pare atomin. Kur dihet se nese fillojme se ekzistojne 2 x 10^23  atome oksigjeni ne nje pike uji. Mikroskopet elektroni modern i zmadhojne gjerat deri ne 2 milion here e me shume. E si mund ta shohin atomin edhe sikur ti zmadhojne gjerat per shume me shume here. Paramendo nese do te mundeni ta shihni vetem nje atom prej te gjitha ketyre. Nuk ka shanc. 

 Po te mundenim te debatonim ne nje vend ku do te na shikonin disa persona per te na vleresuar do te shihnin se kush ka te drejte. Atehere ti nuk e ki google afer. Nuk e di se si po debatoj me ju une. Si ju mund te behet edhe nje 10 vjeqar forumist shume i zgjuar. Kush e kundershton hyn ne google dhe i thot ja shiqo kete kete ... Nuk po bazoheni fare ne libra por vetem ne wikipedia dhe google. Une jam konsultuar me disa persona te tjere per atomin dhe prap po e them se nuk mund te shihet. Shiqo njehere Raterfordin dhe eksperimentin e tij dhe kupto me shume per atomin. 

 Per sa i perket prap po them se pozitronet ekzistojne. Vertet si mund te kalojne sa e sa dekada dhe ne ende nuk jemi te informuar per ekzistencen e pozitroneve dhe grimcave te tjera.

----------


## land

E ça gallate,ça shkrime koti qe te shofin syte ketu.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Allahu eshte nje supozim. Askush nuk e ka pare. Kerkova ne google per te po nuk pashe ndonje foto apo te ngjashme. Pyeta nja 300 veta po asnje nuk e kishte pa.
Ky ishte rezultat llogjik.

----------


## ooooo

> Po une kam pyetur shume kimist dhe ata me kane thene se atomi nuk ka gjasa per t'u pare. Sa here duhet te zmadhoje gjerat mikroskopi elektronik per te pare atomin


po une edhe te bera ftese zyrtare qe te te njof  personalisht me atomet mo, 
prap ti me keto... hhahahah

ca kimistesh ke pyt ti se po na habit tashi, ato qe japin kimi ne tetevjecare
ja pra po ta them une qe kam pa (dhe shof)  sepse te thashe kam AFM ne laboratorin ku punoj


kuptoni njehere konceptet per vete dhe pastaj hapni diskutime shkencore per to, se na vdiqet, jo per gej po sic ti perdore vetem wik-in edhe googl-in per njohuri te thella shkencore, ka mbase dhe njdonje adoleshent qe per kollajllik merr informacionet nga forumi

----------


## Goldanitus

Kush jeni ju qe po deshironi te dini se kush eshte Allahu. A nuk e kupton se ju jeni nje sherbetor i perulur i tij?! Dhe ju po deshironi ta shifni ate. Shiqo se qka ke thene. Po kerkon t'a shohesh pamjen a Allahut. Pra ju po thuani se Allahu eshte i misheruar-ju nuk po besoni ne zot. Dhe nese nuk besoni ne zot, lexoni Kur'anin dhe do te shifni se kush dhe qka ka te drejte. Pra a jeni ju ai qe thate se asgje nuk krijohet nga asgjeja?! Pra si mund te krijohen gjerat nga asgjeja pa qene nje krijues aty.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Kush jeni ju qe po deshironi te dini se kush eshte Allahu. A nuk e kupton se ju jeni nje sherbetor i perulur i tij?! Dhe ju po deshironi ta shifni ate. Shiqo se qka ke thene. Po kerkon t'a shohesh pamjen a Allahut. Pra ju po thuani se Allahu eshte i misheruar-ju nuk po besoni ne zot. Dhe nese nuk besoni ne zot, lexoni Kur'anin dhe do te shifni se kush dhe qka ka te drejte. Pra a jeni ju ai qe thate se asgje nuk krijohet nga asgjeja?! Pra si mund te krijohen gjerat nga asgjeja pa qene nje krijues aty.


LoL...  :ngerdheshje: . Ja kaq e pati tenxherja me presion.... i plasi valvola. Me ate qe thashe nenkuptoj te njejtin arsyetim me ate te tendin.
Kush je ti ne fund te fundit qe me 5 gjera qe lexon dhe me 3 "shkencetare" qe pyet vjen e ve ne dyshim gjera qe ekzistojne???
Tjetri te thote qe ka AFM ne laboratorin e tij.... ti prape s'do te kuptosh. Ty nuk ka pse te te jepet shansi te shikosh atomin... apo pozitrnin...lol... e kupton kete apo jo?
Eshte shume e thjeshte :

Ti thua nuk ka atome / Une them qe nuk ka Zot(Avantazhi im se ekzistojne mjete per ta pare atomin kurse ti nuk si te shikosh Zotin)

Ti thua nuk ka pozitrone / Une them nuk ka gure qe pluskon ne Meke(Avantazhi im eshte qe une kam pamje te gjurmeve te pozitronit)

Ti thua e krijoi Zoti universin / Une them qe ka ekzistuar gjithmone(Une bazohem ne faktin qe energjia as nuk krijohet dhe as nuk zhduket... ti je shume i vogel per te besuar dicka te tille sepse mendja jote nuk mund ta konceptoje dicka qe nuk ka nje fillim e nje fund.)

Sic e shikon kjo eshte nje loje qe nuk ka fund dhe ti ke shume pak shanse te fitosh...

----------


## land

> Kush jeni ju qe po deshironi te dini se kush eshte Allahu. A nuk e kupton se ju jeni nje sherbetor i perulur i tij?! Dhe ju po deshironi ta shifni ate. Shiqo se qka ke thene. Po kerkon t'a shohesh pamjen a Allahut. Pra ju po thuani se Allahu eshte i misheruar-ju nuk po besoni ne zot. Dhe nese nuk besoni ne zot, lexoni Kur'anin dhe do te shifni se kush dhe qka ka te drejte. Pra a jeni ju ai qe thate se asgje nuk krijohet nga asgjeja?! Pra si mund te krijohen gjerat nga asgjeja pa qene nje krijues aty.


Ky eshte nje nenforum shkencoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor ketu nuk je ne medrese,e kupton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eshte fare e lehte per ta kuptuar........eshte nenforum shkencoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor ta perserita perseri.Eshte kulmi i injorances te besh propagande islamike ketu.

----------

